# Stocking a 15 gallon



## fishyinpa (Dec 25, 2008)

So I would like ideas on stocking a 15 gallon. I found through the stocking calculator that I can move my false julii corys into my 38 and its at like only 85% stocked. Once I move them,I would like to get something else for their tank. I am open to any and all suggestions. Thanks a bunch!! :-D


----------



## kitten_penang (Mar 26, 2008)

any ideas of what you want?


----------



## bones14 (Mar 19, 2010)

I've really been looking at the Emperor Tetras lately and like them a lot.


----------



## fishyinpa (Dec 25, 2008)

I am thinking some kinda of tetras. I had a couple in mind but my lfs does not have them lol. I already have neons, I want something else. I really wanted lemons but no go. I was considering hatchetfish but I know they tend to jump out. 

My lfs has head and light,glowlight,xray,black neon,von rio,buenos ares,diamond,congo tetras. Oh black skirts as well. Might be more but I forgot lol. Hard decision. For me anyways,I am picky. LOL.


----------



## bones14 (Mar 19, 2010)

Will your lfs order fish for you.Mine gave me the website of their wholesaler and said they would get me whatever they had when they made their order.


----------



## fishyinpa (Dec 25, 2008)

Eh, they arent so good with that.


----------



## JohnnyD44 (Dec 5, 2008)

I take it, "fishyin*pa*" mean you live in PA?? where abouts, if it's in the southeast I can recommend some stores for you.

Also, what are the parameters for the water in this tank?


----------



## fishyinpa (Dec 25, 2008)

Hi Johnny. I am near Philly,as I see you are there lol.

Lets see
pH 7.4
gh 180,kh 60
no3,no2,nh3/4 0
temp 74


----------



## JohnnyD44 (Dec 5, 2008)

you should check out Captain Nemos in East Norriton (if thats near you), and if you feel like making a drive, you should def try "that fish place" in lancaster....never been but have only heard great things about it!


----------



## LisaC144 (Oct 22, 2009)

I'm near Philly too. I live in Langhorne. I went to Captain Nemo's at Johnny's recommendation and loved it! Definitely worth the drive. I'd call first to see if they have what you want in stock. They'll be more than willing to check for you.


----------



## fishyinpa (Dec 25, 2008)

Ive been to Nemos. Its pretty cool. I like the sharks and the two headed turtle lol. I never been to That fish place though. One day ill get there...maybe...

oh and hi neighbor! I am in levittown.


----------



## LisaC144 (Oct 22, 2009)

Levittown? Haha Pretty crazy! My in-laws live in Thornridge and my sister-in-law lives in Plumridge. We live right by Oxford Valley Mall behind where the old Fudd Ruggers used to be 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## fishyinpa (Dec 25, 2008)

ah i know it lol. i am near plumridge. hidden reef. haha.


----------



## LisaC144 (Oct 22, 2009)

Just answered your PM. Who has Congos? Hidden Reef?


----------

